# Umzug nach Österreich



## Basti 88 (20. September 2004)

Hallo Leute #h 

Ich, meine Frau und mein Kind haben vor nach Österreich zu ziehen und Deutschland aufgrund der schlechten Wirtschaftslage zu verlassen.

Wir wissen aber noch nicht wohin.

Schön währe es wen es dort auch schöne Fische gibt. (Aale, Zander, Hechte und alles was lecker schmeckt.)



Könnt Ihr mir ein bisschen helfen mich zu entscheiden? 

Wo ist es Angeltechnisch und Berufsmäßig am besten? Oberösterreich ,Niederösterreich?

Braucht man ein Visum?

Habt ihr Telefonnummern von Vermietern?

Oder von Zahnärzten und Metzgereien?

Was kosten bei euch die Vereinsbeiträge und Aufnahmegebühren?


----------



## gismowolf (20. September 2004)

*AW: Umzug nach Österreich*

Servus Basti 88!
Ich nehme mal an,daß Du mit Vorliebe im fließenden Wasser fischen willst!DA würde sich die Donau anbieten!
Da Du ja EU-Bürger bist,hast Du das Recht auf freie Wahl des Arbeits-und Wohnortes!
(ich drück das mal so aus,wie es uns vor dem EU-Beitritt von den Politikern gesagt wurde!)
Welchen Beruf hast Du,oder welchen würdest Du gerne ausüben?Eswäre schon wichtig,das zu wissen,denn auch bei uns sind Wunscharbeitsplätze eher selten.
Hier der link zum Arbeitsmarktservice in Oberösterreichwo ich zu Hause bin und wo Du Deine Jobsuche am Netz mal versuchen kannst!
http://www.ams.or.at/neu/ooe/start.html 
Lies Dich mal in Ruhe durch die Beiträge im Österreichereck,dann weißt Du,was Dich fischereilich erwartet.Und frag nur weiter,wir helfen Dir,wie wir können!!#6


----------



## MichlMair (20. September 2004)

*AW: Umzug nach Österreich*

Hi Basti,
ich glaub eine passende Wohnung relativ rasch gefunden, wenn sich die Lage bei uns auf das gesamte Bundesgebiet ausdehnen lässt.
Schon schwieriger wirds bei der Jobsuche. Allzu rosig siehts in Österreich auch nicht aus.
Ich persönlich habe diesbezüglich wenig Überblick, würde mich aber zuerst wie bereits Gismo empfohlen hat an das jeweilige AMS des Zielbundeslands richten.

Habt ihr Bekannte oder Verwandte in Ö, die bei der Suche helfen? Ich denke nämlich, dass es schwer wird von Brandenburg aus etwas (Adequates) zu finden.

Ein Tipp auch fürn die Arbeitssuche: Ihr wollt nicht aufgrund der schlechten Wirtschaftslage weg, sondern Ihr wollt nach Ö, weil die Leute hier so lässig sind.

LG
Michl


----------



## sebastian (20. September 2004)

*AW: Umzug nach Österreich*

oh nein jetzt ziehn die deutschen schon zu uns 

Nein scherz beiseite ich finds gut ! hm wo du hinziehst, also ich empfehl dir mal Niederösterreich weil in Oberösterreich verstehst du einfach niemanden, ich Wien is nicht so schlecht, was für einen Beruf hast du denn ?

Bei uns gibts eh den AMS da gehst hin und kannst fragen wos was gibt, oder frag mal vorher vielleicht kann dir das helfen wennst weisst wo du einen Arbeitsplatz findest !

angeln kannst auf da donau und diversen kleinen teichen und in oberösterreich hast ein geiles Puff, Forellenpuff  :k  :q .
Da hab ich eine 1,74kg forelle gefangen, is in Haag im Tierpark, aber wie gesagt oberöstereichisch wird dir am Anfang paar Probleme machen glaub ich  #c


----------



## gismowolf (20. September 2004)

*AW: Umzug nach Österreich*

@Sebastian!
Welche Note hast Du denn in Geographie im letzten Zeugnis gehabt?Ich empfehle Dir,
etwas nachzulernen.Stadt Haag mit dem Tierpark liegt in Niederösterreich!! In Haag in
Oberösterreich kannst Du mit einer Sommerrodelbahn fahren,aber nicht fischen!#6


----------



## Basti 88 (20. September 2004)

*AW: Umzug nach Österreich*

Ich danke alle für die promten Antworte.
Ich bin Metzger und meine Frau ist Zahnarzthelferin und
unsere Kleine ist erst zwei Jahre alt.



			
				MichlMair schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr Bekannte oder Verwandte in Ö, die bei der Suche helfen? Ich denke nämlich, dass es schwer wird von Brandenburg aus etwas (Adequates) zu finden.
> 
> LG
> Michl


Haben wir leider nicht, muß irgentwie auch so gehen.
Oder hast du Vorschläge wie es anders gehen könnte?


----------



## MichlMair (21. September 2004)

*AW: Umzug nach Österreich*

Hi Basti,

Ich hab mal auf der Seite des AMS nachgesehen und festgestellt, dass mehr Metzger gesucht werden als ich dachte. Offene Zahnarztassistentinnenstellen (schönes Wort) sind leider rar.
Für den Einstieg wirst Du schon was finden.
Ich würde Dir Linz vorschlagen, da es doch noch überschaubar ist, aber es trotzdem verdient hat, als richtige Stadt bezeichnet zu werden. Außerdem fließt die Donau direkt durch und mit Löti steht auch ein Guide zur Verfügung, nachdem er endlich seine Firma gegründet hat.
@Kommentar Sebastian: Liegt Linz in NÖ oder OÖ? Wegen der Sprache und so...

LG
Michl


----------



## Pike1982 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Umzug nach Österreich*

Zum fischen könnte ich dir nur kärnten empfehlen!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basti 88 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Umzug nach Österreich*



			
				MichlMair schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Basti,
> 
> Ich hab mal auf der Seite des AMS nachgesehen und festgestellt, dass mehr Metzger gesucht werden als ich dachte. Offene Zahnarztassistentinnenstellen (schönes Wort) sind leider rar.
> Für den Einstieg wirst Du schon was finden.
> ...


Linz ist auch unsere erste Wahl,und müßte in Oberösterreich liegen.


----------



## Basti 88 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Umzug nach Österreich*



			
				Pike1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum fischen könnte ich dir nur kärnten empfehlen!!!!!!!!


Hallo#h 
Wieso ist dort ein Bestimmter Fisch gut zu fangen, oder in guten gewichten zu holen?
Auf was fischst du dort immer ?
Und was fängst du dort so?


----------



## Lenzibald (22. September 2004)

*AW: Umzug nach Österreich*

Servus. Also ich würde auch Linz oder Linz Umgebung empfehlen. Arbeit findets beider sicher wenns nicht zu hohe Ansprüche stellts. Anfang ist immer ein bissl schwer da verdient man nicht gleich soviel. Fischen kannst in und um Linz mehr als genug angefangen mit der Donau, Traun und einigen Seen. Fliegenfischen mußt halt ein paar kilometer fahren. Vereine so wie bei euch in Germany gibts bei uns eigentlich nicht das man was weiß ich wieviele Gewässer befischen darf. Wenns zu einem Verein gehst haben die meistens nur ein oder 2 Gewässer gepachtet. Wennst nach Linz ziehen willst werden die sicher alle Linzer Boardis helfen so guts können ist Ehrensache. Wennst willst kannst auch meine Tel nummer per PM haben falls irgendwelche Fragen auftauchen.
Ansonsten VIEL VIEL Glück für den Neustart.


----------



## Pike1982 (22. September 2004)

*AW: Umzug nach Österreich*

@MichlMair: Habe mich anscheinend falsch ausgedrückt|kopfkrat !! Meinte es so, das ich Kärnten zum fischen wärmstens empfehlen kann! Das mit dem Sinnlos- oder sogar Idiotenposting übersehe ich einfach mal!#h 



@Basti 88:Ich persönlich habe aus Zeitmangel nicht so oft die Möglichkeit in Kärnten(das Bundesland der 1270 Seen, ca.8oookm  Flüsse) zu fischen! War aber schon am Längsee, wo man den Weltrekordhecht mit 29kg tot geborgen hat und sogar ich einige etwas kleinere Hechte fangen konnte, am Klopeinersee mit super Reinanken und Hechtbeständen sowie am Ossiacher See mit gutem  Wels und Karpfenbestand. Es gebe aber auch noch weitere Top Angelgewässer wie die Flüsse Drau(Weltrekordhuchen) und die Gurk sowie natürlich die ganzen Seen! Stehe für weitere Fragen gerne zur Verfügung.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen Pike


----------



## MichlMair (22. September 2004)

*AW: Umzug nach Österreich*

@Pike1982: Verzeihung, ich meine ICH hab mich falsch ausgedrückt!! Ist schon gelöscht!


----------



## bine (22. September 2004)

*AW: Umzug nach Österreich*

Super, dass Österreich wieder zuwachs bekommt!!!!  #6 
Dorsch1 und ich suchen auch nach einem kleinen Häuschen nah an der Grenze zu Bad Reichenhall und für Micha suchen wir nen Job in Salzburg oder Umgebung!!! Vielleicht weiss ja einer was!!!  #h 

Übrigens würden wir dieses Jahr Silvester gerne auf einer ruhigen, privaten Almhütte verbringen, wenn jemand so etwas hat, das er Silvester nicht braucht bitte dringend PN an mich!! Danke schon mal im voraus!!!   :q  #6


----------



## Pike1982 (22. September 2004)

*AW: Umzug nach Österreich*



			
				MichlMair schrieb:
			
		

> @Pike1982: Verzeihung, ich meine ICH hab mich falsch ausgedrückt!! Ist schon gelöscht!


Kein problem!#6


----------

